# The difference between milled oats and ready brek?



## pariah

Ive been eating oats like forever and would like a change. Had a look at Myproteins rolled oats but arent these just the same as say readybrek which are just micronized?

I think some one mentioned that the GI of RB will be higher due to the processed nature but I wondering how different they are to MyProteins offering.


----------



## C.Hill

The difference is you can drink them.


----------



## aka

I drink readybrek and cost a lot less


----------



## Squeeeze

Ready brek is for kids, oats are for men 

The ready brek contains sugar and salt, check the packet.


----------



## C.Hill

akalatengo said:


> I drink readybrek and cost a lot less


Got alot more shìt in though.


----------



## stow

I have Morrisons ready brek, basically because you can drink it.

No added sugar, salt etc.

Just oats, oat flour and some added vitamins.

Stow


----------



## aka

stow said:


> I have Morrisons ready brek, basically because you can drink it.
> 
> No added sugar, salt etc.
> 
> Just oats, oat flour and some added vitamins.
> 
> Stow


same in here


----------



## Squeeeze

My bad? I used to eat it as a kid and it had sugar and salt added, or maybe that's just the original ready brek and not own brands.


----------



## laurie g

Ready break is made from flakes of skin collected from nursing home floors- so i would steer well clear.

This is a fact.


----------



## ticmike

laurie g said:


> Ready break is made from flakes of skin collected from nursing home floors- so i would steer well clear.
> 
> This is a fact.


PMSL, You should get into advertising with **** like that ;-)


----------



## blackbeard

I can eat a bowl of cold oats almost as quick as drink powdered oats.Put 120g oats in a bowl add a protein shake,let it soak in a bit then spoon the lot down in 1 minute flat.simples.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

are there any issues with drinking oats? i just bang mine in the shake, nutrisport + oats, add the water and leave it in locker while i train, then i just shake it up and drink like a MAN


----------



## 1010AD

Squeeeze said:


> Ready brek is for kids, oats are for men
> 
> The ready brek contains sugar and salt, check the packet.


Yes but Ready Brek gives you that orange glowing line round you that normal oats don't


----------



## pariah

SO basically theres no effing difference other than cost.


----------



## stow

First thre is no added sugar or salt in Ready Brek or own brand. The Morrisons version is exactly the same as th Weetabix one.

Level of sodium is less than 0.1g per 100g. Carbs from sugars are 1g per 100g.

The only, very small difference between rolled oats (porridge oats) and ready brek is the proportion of oat flour that is included which slightly increases the GI in the ready brek. Which for me is no problem in the morning.

I have my Ready Brek with a banana (lowish GI) and pro peptide (proteins inhibits insulin release), so a bit of oat flour with my milled oats is no problem.

Stow


----------



## Andrew Jacks

1010AD said:


> Yes but Ready Brek gives you that orange glowing line round you that normal oats don't


I used to call it concrete as it set in my stomach as I walked to school, wonderful product excellent thread fill up on ready brek and save your monies folks stop thinking oats with a MP badge are somehow better


----------



## sputnikstan

blackbeard said:


> I can eat a bowl of cold oats almost as quick as drink powdered oats.Put 120g oats in a bowl add a protein shake,let it soak in a bit then spoon the lot down in 1 minute flat.simples.


This is exactly what I also do... easy and no fuss worrying about ready brek or, flakes off the retirement home floor down the road lol..


----------

